# Top 100 Indonesia Wonders of Heritage - Ultimate in The Diversity



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*1* *The Batik Textile*



Batik is generally thought of as the most quintessentially Indonesian textile. Motifs of flowers, twinning plants, leaves buds, flowers, birds, butterflies, fish, insects and geometric forms are rich in symbolic association and variety; there are about three thousand recorded batik patterns



Batik has been both an art and a craft for centuries. In Java, Indonesia, batik is part of an ancient tradition, and some of the finest batik cloth in the world is still made there. 



Contemporary batik, while owing much to the past, is markedly different from the more traditional and formal styles. For example, the artist may use etching, discharge dyeing, stencils, different tools for waxing and dyeing, wax recipes with different resist values and work with silk, cotton, wool, leather, paper or even wood and ceramics. 



Classified with regard to area, batik since colonial times fall into two large categories: 1) Batik of Vorstenlanden (the Sultanates) and 2) Batik of the costal areas, called Batik Pesisir. The Vorstenlanden batik was the batik of Surakarta (Solo) and Yogyakarta (Yogya). In addition the color and the motif are also part of the classification criteria.



For the batik of Solo and Yogya one can identify symbolic motifs reflecting a Hindu-Javanese cultural background and the colors are most of the time the Sogan (rich brown color), indigo (blue), black, white and cream.

*Batik is origin from Indonesia's island of Java, NOT FROM OTHERS COUNTRIES!. Here the film about the history of Batik*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*2* *Borobudur Buddhist Temple*



Borobodur Temple complex is one of the greatest monuments in the world. It is of uncertain age, but thought to have been built between the end of the seventh and beginning of the eighth century A.D. For about a century and a half it was the spiritual centre of Buddhism in Java, then it was lost until its rediscovery in the eighteenth century.



The structure, composed of 55,000 square meters of lava-rock is erected on a hill in the form of a stepped-pyramid of six rectangular storeys, three circular terraces and a central stupa forming the summit. The whole structure is in the form of a lotus, the sacred flower of Buddha.



For each direction there are ninety-two Dhyani Buddha statues and 1,460 relief scenes. The lowest level has 160 reliefs depicting cause and effect; the middle level contains various stories of the Buddha's life from the Jataka Tales; the highest level has no reliefs or decorations whatsoever but has a balcony, square in shape with round walls: a circle without beginning or end. Here is the place of the ninety-two Vajrasattvas or Dhyani Buddhas tucked into small stupas. 



Each of these statues has a mudra (hand gesture) indicating one of the five directions: east, with the mudra of calling the earth to witness; south, with the hand position of blessing; west, with the gesture of meditation; north, the mudra of fearlessness; and the centre with the gesture of teaching.



Besides being the highest symbol of Buddhism, the Borobodur stupa is also a replica of the universe. It symbolises the micro-cosmos, which is divided into three levels, in which man's world of desire is influenced by negative impulses; the middle level, the world in which man has control of his negative impulses and uses his positive impulses; the highest level, in which the world of man is no longer bounded by physical and worldly ancient desire.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice structures, how old is that?


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

^^it built in 8th century


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

someday i'll visit Indonesia


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

nice thread,,,

Yeah!
Batik belongs to INDONESIA...
Not others country!!!!!!


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*3* *Javanese Wayang Kulit (Shadow Puppet)*



Wayang is an Indonesian and Malay word for theatre. When the term is used to refer to kinds of puppet theater, sometimes the puppet itself is referred to as wayang. "Bayang", the Javanese word for shadow or imagination, also connotes "spirit." Performances of shadow puppet theater are accompanied by gamelan in Java, and by "gender wayang" in Bali.



Wayang is a generic term denoting traditional theatre in Indonesia. There is no evidence that wayang existed before Hinduism came to Southeast Asia sometime in the first century CE. However, there very well may have been indigenous storytelling traditions that had a profound impact on the development of the traditional puppet theatre. 



The first record of a wayang performance is from an inscription dated 930 CE which says "si Galigi mawayang," or "Sir Galigi played wayang". From that time till today it seems certain features of traditional puppet theatre have remained. Galigi was an itinerant performer who was requested to perform for a special royal occasion. At that event he performed a story about the hero Bima from the Mahabharata.



Wayang kulit, shadow puppets prevalent in Java and Bali in Indonesia, are without a doubt the best known of the Indonesian wayang. Kulit means skin, and refers to the leather construction of the puppets that are carefully chiseled with very fine tools and supported with carefully shaped buffalo horn handles and control rods.



UNESCO designated Wayang Kulit, a shadow puppet theater and the best known of the Indonesian wayang, as a Masterpiece of Oral and Intangible Heritage of Humanity on 7 November 2003.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*4* *Prambanan Hindu Temple*



Prambanan temple is extraordinarily beautiful building constructed in the tenth century during the reigns of two kings namely Rakai Pikatan and Rakai Balitung. Soaring up to 47 meters (5 meters higher than Borobudur temple), the foundation of this temple has fulfilled the desire of the founder to show Hindu triumph in Java Island. This temple is located 17 kilometers from the city center, among an area that now functions as beautiful park. 



There is a legend that Javanese people always tell about this temple. As the story tells, there was a man named Bandung Bondowoso who loved Roro Jonggrang. To refuse his love, Jonggrang asked Bondowoso to make her a temple with 1,000 statues only in one-night time. 



The request was nearly fulfilled when Jonggrang asked the villagers to pound rice and to set a fire in order to look like morning had broken. Feeling to be cheated, Bondowoso who only completed 999 statues cursed Jonggrang to be the thousandth statue.



Prambanan temple has three main temples in the primary yard, namely Vishnu, Brahma, and Shiva temples. Those three temples are symbols of Trimurti in Hindu belief. All of them face to the east. Each main temple has accompanying temple facing to the west, namely Nandini for Shiva, Angsa for Brahma, and Garuda for Vishnu. Besides, there are 2 flank temples, 4 kelir temples and 4 corner temples. In the second area, there are 224 temples.



Prambanan also has panels of relief describing the story of Ramayana. Experts say that the relief is similar to the story of Ramayana that is told orally from generation to generation. Another interesting relief is Kalpataru tree that - in Hindu - the tree is considered tree of life, eternity and environment harmony. In Prambanan, relief of Kalpataru tree is described as flanking a lion. The presence of this tree makes experts consider that Javanese society in the ninth century had wisdom to manage its environment.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*5* *Asmat Woodcarving*



Asmat is probably the most well known tribe in Papua (formerly called Irian Jaya). They become famous not only through their head-hunting practices in the past, but also because of their unique ideas and wonderful designs in woodcarving.



The name most probably comes from the Asmat words As Akat, which according to Asmat people means “the right man”. Moreover, it’s also said that Asmat comes from the word Osamat that means “man from tree”. The Asmat’s neighbors to the west, the Mimika, however, claim the name is derived from their word for the tribe- “manue”, meaning “man eater”.



Natives of the region are divided into two main groups; those living along the coasts, and those in the interior. They differ in dialect, way of life, social structure, and ceremonies. The coastal rivers are further divided into two groups, the Bisman people between the Sinesty and Nin Rivers, and the Simai people.



Around 70,000 Asmat, the area’s largest tribe, are scattered in 100 villages in a territory of roughly 27,000 square km live in a huge tidal swamp land. The tribe was untouched by civilization until recent times. Dutch outpost, missionary settlements, and foreign expeditions finally made in road on this isolated culture during the 1950 and 60’s.



Formerly, the families of the entire tribe resided together in houses up to 28 meters long called yeus. Yeus still used, but not only by men, as clubhouse where bachelors sleep. Upriver Asmat still live in longhouses, some even construct houses in treetops. The Asmat live on sago, their staple, as well as mussels, snails, and fat insect larvae collected from decaying stumps of sago palms. These last are eaten to the accompaniment of throbbing drums and ritual dances; larvae feast can sometimes last up to two weeks. The Asmat also gather forest products such as rattan, catch fish and shrimp in large hoop nets.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*6* *Keris/Kris*



The kris or keris is a distinctive, asymmetrical dagger indigenous to Indonesia. Both a weapon and spiritual object, krisses are often considered to have an essence or presence, with some blades possessing good luck and others possessing bad. In 2005, UNESCO gave the title *Masterpiece of the Oral and Intangible Heritage of Humanity to Kris of Indonesia*



The term keris had a Javanese origin, although the etymology is uncertain. The term "keris" may have originated from the old Javanese word ngiris which means "to slab", "to wedge" or "to sliver." Kris is a European rendering of this Javanese term.



A kris has a cranked hilt that serves as a support for stabbing strike. It allows the strength of the wrist to add pressure on the blade while slashing and cutting. A kris only offers minimal protection for the hand by the broad blade at the hilt. In rare cases, a kris may have its blade forged so the blade's axis lies at an angle to the hilt's axis. The intention is to get the blade automatically turning to slip past the ribs. This works poorly and makes the weapon less durable



One of the most famous folk stories from Java describes a legendary kris empu (bladesmith), called Mpu Gandring, and his impatient customer, Ken Arok. Ken Arok wanted to order a powerful Kris to kill the chieftain of Tumapel, Tunggul Ametung. Ken Arok eventually stabbed the old bladesmith to death because he kept delaying the scheduled completion of the kris, which Ken Arok had probably ordered several months before. Dying, the bladesmith prophesied that the unfinished or incomplete kris would kill seven men, including Ken Arok. 



The prophecy finally came true, with for men enlisted as the kris' first death roll, including Mpu Gandring himself, the Adipati of Tumapel Tunggul Ametung, Kebo Ijo (to whom Ken Arok lent the blade and accused to be the murderer of Tunggul Ametung), and Ken Arok himself, later. The unfinished kris of Mpu Gandring then left disappeared


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*7* *The Kecak Dance (Balinese Monkey Chant)*



The Kecak dance is one of the most famous of Balinese dances. It is unusual because it has no musical accompaniment like many other Indonesian dances do, the rhythm of the dance is produced by the chanting 'monkey' chorus. Instead, a troupe of over 150 bare-chested men serve as the chorus, making a wondrous cacophony of synchronized "chak-achak-achak" clicking sounds while swaying their bodies and waving their hands .From that chanting noise of "Cak-cak-cak", then it gave the dance its name Kecak. 



What makes the Kecak such a fascinating dance to watch are the fifty or so men in the checkered pants. They are both the choir and the props, providing the music for the story in a series of constant vocal chants that change with the mood of the actors. They don't sit still, either, they wave their arms to simulate fire, and reposition themselves around the stage to represent wind and fire, prison cells, and unseen hand of protection from the gods.



The dance is played in five acts and lasts roughly 45 minutes. It taken from the Hindu epic Ramayana, which tells the story of Prince Rama and his rescue of Princess Sita, who has been kidnapped by the evil King of Lanka, Rahwana and somehow with the help of the white monkey army, Rama rescues his wife and defeats the evil Rahwana.



Attending a Kecak recital is a must for any visitor to Bali. It is a wondrous experience, and a window into the musical and artistic culture that make the Balinese a special people.

*Balinese Monkey Chant*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*8* *Javanese and Balinese Gamelan Orchestra*



Gamelan is a term for various types of orchestra played in Indonesia. It is the main element of the Indonesian traditional music. Each gamelan is slightly different from the other; however, they all have the same organization, which based on different instrumental groups with specific orchestral functions. 



The instruments in a gamelan are composed of sets of tuned bronze gongs, gong-chimes, metallophones, drums, one or more flute, bowed and plucked string instruments, and sometimes singers. In some village gamelan, bronze is sometimes replaced by iron, wood, or bamboo. The most popular gamelan can be found in Java, and Bali.



In Indonesian traditional thinking, the gamelan is sacred and is believed to have supernatural power. Both musician and non-musicians are humble and respectful to the gamelan. Incense and flowers are often offered to the gamelan. It is believed that each instrument in the gamelan is guided by spirits. Thus, the musician have to take off their shoes when they play the gamelan. It is also forbidden to step over any instrument in a gamelan, because it might offend the spirit by doing so. 



Some gamelan are believed to have so much powers that playing them may exert power over nature. Others may be touched only by persons who are ritually qualified. In Javanese gamelan, the most important instrument is the Gong Ageng. The Javanese musicians believe that Gong Ageng is the main spirit of the entire gamelan.



Gamelan is a way of linking individuals in social groups. Gamelan music is performed as a group effort, and so there is no place for an individual showoff. Traditionally, gamelan is only played at certain occasions such as ritual ceremonies, special community celebrations, shadow puppet shows, and for the royal family. Gamelan is also used to accompany dances in court, temple, and village rituals. Besides providing music for social functional ceremonies, gamelan also provides a livelihood for many professional musicians, and for specialized craftsmen who manufacture gamelan.

*Javanese Gamelan*


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Today they showed Borobudur on TV here. Quite interesting place, looks massive!


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

schmidt said:


> Today they showed Borobudur on TV here. Quite interesting place, looks massive!


it's time to VISIT INDONESIA hehe...:banana:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*9* *Javanese Reog Ponorogo*



Reog is a traditional dance that become the main identity for Ponorogo regency. Because of this, Ponorogo is also known as Reog city. This theatre has been known wide in Indonesian even foreign tourists.



Reog National Festival is held every years along the anniversary of Ponorogo regency and Grebeg Suro celebration. Reog dance is also staged full moon nightly in paseban, Ponorogo Town Square.Reog told about the struggle for a prince who will propose to a lovely pretty princess .



This dance is staged about 25 - 40 dancers and the musician.
The interesting of Reog is his main leading figure named Singo Barong.
The dancer of Singo Barong bear the mask about 30 - 40 kg weight and supported by the strength of their teeth.



The other leading figure in Reog include Kelono Sewandono, Bujang Anom, Jatil and Warok.The visitors can enjoy this traditional dance only in Ponorogo, East Java - Indonesia. The only area that has REOG dance is Ponorogo, not in other country.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

:banana:You know what it's mean???:banana:

it's Time to VISIT INDONESIA






Indonesia is really Changes!!:cheers:


----------



## Amuse2000 (Nov 15, 2008)

very nice


----------



## bartstrife99 (May 11, 2008)

Cool


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*10* *Yogyakarta's Taman Sari Water Castle*



Formerly Tamansari was a recreation garden or a resting house for the Sultan and Family. The other resting houses including Warungboto, Manukberi, Ambarbingun, and Ambarrukmo functioned for the vacation and meditation for the royal family. The other function is used as hiding place for royal family to defend against the enemy assault. 



Taman Sari means beautiful park. It is about ten minutes walk from the Sultan's Palace south-west ward. Sultan Hamengku Buwono I in 1757 built this park. He created a new style that was a combination and a mixture of Javanese and Portuguese architecture. Taman sari was once a beautiful and sophisticated water-park.



Tamansari is located about 2 km south of Yogyakarta Palace. Built by Portuguese architect in European aquatic construction adorned with Javanese Symbolize ornaments. 



Tamansari was built in the Sultan Hamengku Buwono I period in the end of XVII Century. Tamansari not only just a recreation, but it's also a compound of bathing pool, canals, rooms and extremerly large swimming pool (if the canals opened).



Tamansari is an interesting place to visit. Besides the location is very closed to the Sultan palace, Tamansari has it owned speciality in attraction reflecting in some unimpaired ancient building and its atmosphere as the main tourist object of Yogyakarta.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*11* *Sundanese Angklung Music Instrument*



Angklung is a musical instrument made out of two bamboo tubes attached to a bamboo frame. The tubes are carved so that they have a resonant pitch when struck. The two tubes are tuned to octaves. The base of the frame is held with one hand while the other hand shakes the instrument rapidly from side to side. 



This causes a rapidly repeating note to sound. Thus each of three or more angklung performers in an ensemble will play just one note and together complete melodies are produced. Angklung is popular throughout Southeast Asia, but originated from Indonesia (used and played by the Sundanese since the ancient times).



The Angklung got more international attention when Daeng Soetigna, from Bandung, West Java, expanded the angklung notations not only to play traditional pélog or sléndro scales, but also diatonic scale in 1938. Since then, angklung is often payed together with other western music instruments in an orchestra. One of the first well-known performances of angklung in an orchestra was during the Bandung Conference in 1955. 



A few years later, Udjo Ngalagena, a student of Daeng Soetigna, opened his "Saung Angklung" (House of Angklung) in 1966 as centre of its development. In Hindu period and Padjajaran kingdom era, Sundanese people used the angklung to sign the time for prayer. Later, Padjajaran kingdom use this instrument as corps music in Bubat War (Perang Bubat).



Angklung functioned as building the peoples community spirit. It was still used by the Sundanese until the colonial era (Dutch East Indies, V.O.C). Because of the colonial times, the Dutch East Indies government tried to forbid people playing the anklung instrument. Because it was forbidden to play angkung during this time, the popularity of the instrument decreased and it came to be played only by children in this era.

*See This Angklung Music perfomance!*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

kay:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*45* *Acehnese Great Mosque (The Baiturahman Mosque)*



Masjid Baiturrahman represents one of the first examples of a domed mosque in Southeast Asia. Perhaps more importantly, the mosque is an architectural embodiment of the political role Islam has played in Indonesia. Built by the Dutch in 1879 and completed in 1881, it was intended to appease the Acehnese during the bloody Dutch led Aceh War. Furthermore, additions made to the mosque in 1957 were meant to symbolically link the largely separatist region of Aceh to the Republic of Indonesia. 



Masjid Baiturrahman replaced a mosque built six years prior in 1872 by Sultan Nur al-Alam. This original mosque, named Mesjid Raya or Grand Mosque, was said to replicate a 1614 mosque built by Sultan Iskandar Muda with its layers of wide hipped meru roofs. When the kingdom of Aceh resisted Dutch mercantile treaties in 1873, the Dutch invaded Banda Aceh, starting the 30 years Aceh War, and destroying the newly constructed Mesjid Raya. In an effort to persuade the Acehnese to end their resistance, the Dutch rebuilt this central mosque from 1879 to 1881. 



The architect de Bruchi modeled the new mosque on a Moghul plan quite unlike any before seen in Southeast Asia. Whereas the pre-extant mosque was laid out on a square plan with a four-tierd meru roof, this new Dutch creation copied many structural, formal and stylistic elements of Mughal mosques. The timber-framed dome, heretofore foreign to Acehnese architecture, was clad in black ironwood shingles, which contrasted with the whitewashed walls of the mosque while its thick timber towers rose above the town profile. These Mughal elements were further embellished with Moorish touches, such as the tear shaped arches with parabolic intrados and the arabesque plaster moldings. 



During the twentieth century elements have been added to the mosque in stages. In 1936 two side domes were added. In 1957 a fourth and fifth dome were added at the rear, completing a symbolism of the five pillars of the Indonesian Pancasila. Also in 1957 two minarets were added and the mosque was renamed Masjid Baiturrahman. During the late 1980s, the mosque was refurbished and the grounds landscaped. 



Upon its construction, the mosque was received with hesitancy. For many years after the Dutch presented the mosque to Banda Aceh, religious leaders considered it inappropriate for worship and banned the public from using it for prayer. However, today Mesjid Baiturrahman has grown to demarcate the significant religious position of Banda Aceh as Indonesia's "eastern gateway to Mecca" or Serambi Mekah (Mecca's veranda), as well as represent an independent link between the Acehnese umma and the international Muslim community.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

ff


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

MY LOVELY INDONESIA.....ONCE AGAIN.......GOOD JOB SAM...


----------



## KayaMaya (Aug 25, 2009)

samuel89 said:


> *18* *Yogyakarta Sultan's Palace/Keraton (The Javanese Culture)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are dozens of other palaces throughout Indonesia, all contribute to Indonesia's cultural Heritage, each with its splendour and rich culture. The Jogja's sultanate itself is a division from its 'senior', Solo/Surakarta's Karaton of Pakubuwono..tracing them back to the Mataram Kingdom of Java


----------



## KayaMaya (Aug 25, 2009)

samuel89 said:


> *Tradition and Natural Royal SPA Heritage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it AmanjIwo Hotel in that video?
I heard David Beckham had visited that Hotel..


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

woow..wonderful thread kay:

but this one is not from Minangkabau ethnic, first pict is Lampung traditional costumes in Begawi Ceremony n second pict is Palembang traditional costumes in Dul Muluk art performance..



samuel89 said:


> *13* *Minangkabau Ethnic Culture*


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*46* *Grand Mosque of Palembang - Masjid Agung Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin II*







Palembang Grand Mosque is one of the inheritances of the Palembang Sultanate. This mosque is known as the center of Palembang city. It was built from 1738 to 1748 by Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin I, also known as Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin Jaya Wikramo. Some say it was the largest mosque in Indonesia at that time.

When it was first built, it covered a land area of 1,080 square meters (about 0.26 acres) with a capacity of 1,200 persons. It was then expanded by Sayid Umar bin Muhammad Assegaf Altoha and Sayid Achmad bin Syech Sahab under the leadership of Prince Nataagama Karta Mangala Mustafa Ibnu Raden Kamaluddin.

From 1819 to 1821, a renovation was made by the Dutch colonial government. After that, further expansions were made in 1893, 1916, 1950s, 1970s, and lastly in 1990s. During an expansion in 1966-1969 by the Grand Mosque Foundation, its second floor was built covering a land area of 5,520 square meters with a capacity of 7,750 persons. During renovation and development in 1970s by Pertamina, towers were constructed. The original Chinese style tower was maintained as it is now. This mosque is very typical of Palembang tradition. Most of its timbers have Palembang typical carvings called Lekeur.

At present, the original building of this mosque is located in the middle of a new building, officially inaugurated by Indonesia's fifth president, Megawati Soekarnoputri. Since it is surrounded by the Musi River and its streams, this mosque is located as if it is in the center of the city.


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*47* *Tabot Ceremony - Bengkulu Province*



In Bengkulu province, Sumatra Island, Rejang Land nearby Indonesia, there is famous ritual call as Tabot.

One scenes occur early this year Muharam 61 Hijriah in Padang Karbala. Husien troops Bin Ali bin Abi Talib one of the descendants of the Prophet Muhammad SAW troops battle against Yazid bin Muawiyah. Rhubarb is not balanced Husien eventually cause the body chopped ago.

Part of Husien`s body have exhibited around the city. Husien death be rememberance by the Syiah as a ceremony. Then be entrenched tradition and a part of the community called Tabot in Bengkulu.





Taken land has to contain magical element, therefore it has to be taken from sacred places. There‘s only two places assumed as the sacred places in Bengkulu, keramat tapak padri that is located in waterfront, nearby to the Marlborough fortress in the right corner of Bengkulu harbor, and Keramat Anggut which is located in public funeral of Pasar Tebek nearby monument of Hamilton, nearby to the coast of Nala. This ceremony takes place at night of 1 Muharam at around 22.00 p.m.

The taken land is stored in Gerga (center of activities/ group station of Tabot), formed like human being doll, and wrapped with white winding sheet, then put down in Gerga. The eldest Gerga in Bengkulu are only two, those are Gerga Berkas (Bind) and Gerga Bangsal (Barn). Both have been renovated and now they become a permanent building.



At both places, they put offering (sesajen) in the form of: red and white mushes, demerara, 7 sheets of sirih, 7 bars of smoke nipah, a cup of black coffee, a cup of irrigate serbat, a cup of curd (ox milk of murni raw), a cup of sandalwood water, a cup of sweet basil and water.


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

KayaMaya said:


> There are dozens of other palaces throughout Indonesia, all contribute to Indonesia's cultural Heritage, each with its splendour and rich culture. The Jogja's sultanate itself is a division from its 'senior', Solo/Surakarta's Karaton of Pakubuwono..tracing them back to the Mataram Kingdom of Java


Yeah...we need from Kasunanan Solo, Mangkunegaran and Pakualam...
Could you provide it??

Thanks


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

Balaputradewa said:


> *47* *Tabot Ceremony - Bengkulu Province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....great...we want more...hehehehhehe


----------



## caesarleo (Feb 14, 2008)

*48* *Badik ( Traditional weapon)*









The Badik is a traditional dagger which originates from the coastal tribes of southern Sulawesi such as the Bugis and the Makasarese. Because of their trade relationship with other tribes, it has reached the coasts of Sumatra, the Malay Peninsula and to some extent Borneo, Java and Bali. 

The blade can be in iron, steel or pamor. It is also believed the Badik has mysterious power such as for the Keris.

The Bugis Badik has a 90° pistol grip with round edges, whereas the Makasarese badik has a 45° conic pistol grip. The Sumatra and Peninsula Badik is very similar to the Bugis.

The Badik is also part of the traditional clothing and is wear by the bride for the wedding ceremony in Sulawesi or Sumatra. It is worn in front of the stomach into the pleats of the sarong.

One of the traditional way of fighting with the Badik is to have the two opponents enclosed in sarong with a Badik in a hand while the other hand holds the sarong with no possibility to escape

*49* *Pakarena Dance*










Pakarena Dance is an ancient traditional dance originating in the Bugis and Makassar areas of south Sulawesi. Until quite recently, only the royal family could perform this dance, which arrived with Tu Manurung (the first Queen of Gowa). This sacred dance demands skill, concentration, calmness and full passion. Through the movements women dancers express religious faith, value of family and their own personal strength.

*50* *Pepe ri Makka Dance*










Pepeka ri Makka (Fire on Mecca) is came from Paropo village. This is a traditional dance which grow popular in the suburb of Makassar. The song lyrics are the mantra adopted into Makassar local language from Prophet Abraham prayer in Arabic. The mantra serves as the opening song. The most interesting part of the dance is when the dancers literally lit themselves with fire. The folklore has three parts, the first is the traditional orchestra performance "Orkes Tariolo' with instrument such as violin,drums, gong and rebana. This is the opening welcome for the guest. The second of the performance is the story telling, Kondo Buleng theatre. The main story is about a giant human bird.


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

Okeeeeeeeeeeeh.....


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

*51* *Bull Race (Karapan Sapi)*



















This is very popular sport and spectacle is held regularly at least twice a month during September to October begin at 09.00 at Bangkalan, Sampang and Pamekasan on the Island of Madura about half an hour by ferry from Surabaya. 



















Bull Racing is great event in Madura, especially the annual races for the islands championship which are usually held by the local administrator after the harvest time in September or October. The final are held at Pamekasan, capital of the island, one a year. Special races can be organized, given three days advance notice


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

*52* *Sasak Traditional Village*



















Sasak villages are distinctively marked by grass-roofed-houses symmetrically constructed on wooden frames and most with bamboo-walls. Bale is the construction for a living house, built with a single room functioning both as a sleeping room and kitchen. Lumbung is a curve-like construction functioning as a rice store. 




























Most Sasak houses are built with a lumbung, with some also incorporating sekepat or sekenem, a construction which functions as a guest reception or meeting place.

Pujut, Rambitan and Sade Villages are located in the southern part of Lombok, some sixty kilometres from Mataram.


----------



## bagak (Feb 26, 2009)

Balaputradewa said:


> woow..wonderful thread kay:
> 
> but this one is not from Minangkabau ethnic, first pict is Lampung traditional costumes in Begawi Ceremony n second pict is Palembang traditional costumes in Dul Muluk art performance..


That's right, this is the one from Minangkabau region

Anak Daro dari Ranah Minang...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

Dear Bagak,,,,

need pic from yours...

heehehhehhe.ok ok???


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

Sam...where are you....this is still a half way....we need you ..hehehehe

Thanks&Regards
HONAS


----------



## tigidig14 (Mar 5, 2005)

nice


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

tigidig14 said:


> nice


So...pls visit Indonesia....:banana:


----------

